# Obedience Class..Issue...



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

This is probably the lamest thing to be upset about.. Bentley is in a Beginner Obedience class. Next week is the last class and after talking to the instructor she doesn't think he’s ready for Intermediate but he can go if I choose to enroll him. He did excellent in Puppy Kindergarten. I feel like a failure. I work with him daily multiple times a day. I use a clicker at home. 

Sit, Lay Down, Watch, Watch and walk, Wait, and short stays 

I feel like things went got started to go downhill when we got to sit stay, down stay, and heeling, attention walking, stays with distance, recall with distance. 

I’m sure everyone says this but he does really well at home. We practice in the living room, kitchen, bedroom, outside breezeway, tennis courts (at dusk/night when there’s no one playing tennis).

We go to class on Wednesday evenings at 7pm. The class is held in doors and is the last class of the day. *All Bentley wants to do is sniff the floor*. They use turkey and chicken during the earlier classes. So the floor probably smells like a buffet. He’s not even that interested in the other dogs after they say there hellos. He just wants to sniff the floor and stare off into space. 

I found that in the beginning when he wasn’t food motivated that not feeding him dinner prior to class helped. I also realized that he (TMI usually does #2 between 7-8pm…) Last night I fed him ½ dinner and he #2’ed before class. 

His trainer is very nice. I asked if I should redo Beginner with him and she said he’s not that far off and he doesn’t need the first half of the course.

It’s a small class with 5 dogs all about the same age. There’s a Boxer who went from hot mess to perfect. (He’s enrolled in another class at the school). 
A Shitz-Tu who now wears a pinch collar, who also was all over the place and now is doing very well. I personally do not and will not put Bentley in a choke, or pinch collar. She’s an elderly lady and I understand it helps her because a small dog pulling a bit can hurt her. 

I don’t even know what I’m asking. I just feel crummy. I read a ton of dog training books, we watch tons of videos on Youtube (Zak George, Kikopup)

The intermediate class is at 8pm and I think that would work better because the class he’s in now starts at 7 so I leave work a little early, fight traffic run home, grab him and go to class and were always the last ones to arrive. 

Should I dedicate 1 hour a week and go over the syllabus with him “pretend class” and then practice during the week for 8 weeks then go to Intermediate when the next one starts. I know he can do it. He seems to enjoy using his brain and working on things. Should I do beginner again at Petco or Petsmart (cost is significantly less his school) to rebuild the foundation.

I don’t know why I’m so upset or why this means so much to me. I really would like for him to get his Good Canine Citizen and beginner agility. Maybe part his class issues are mine. It takes me a few examples to get the exercise down myself to teach him. 

I don’t know why I’m so sad about this, it’s supposed to be fun.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

How old is Bentley?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

eiksaa said:


> How old is Bentley?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


He just turned 6 months old on Tuesday.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

He's still young and I bet you are right about the smorgasbord on the floor. Is there any chance you can exercise his little butt before class? Mine always do better if they are a little tired. When we did classes - I would get there a little early and do a couple of laps in the parking lot before we started. That way they were in a new place, they saw their classmates coming in, but we still got them a little tuckered out so they could focus and not be too distracted.


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

Lou's Mom said:


> He's still young and I bet you are right about the smorgasbord on the floor. Is there any chance you can exercise his little butt before class? Mine always do better if they are a little tired. When we did classes - I would get there a little early and do a couple of laps in the parking lot before we started. That way they were in a new place, they saw their classmates coming in, but we still got them a little tuckered out so they could focus and not be too distracted.


That's a really good suggestion. I think the class time is just too close to the time I come home from work. We literally play for a few minutes, go potty and off to class. If I hit traffic then it turns into operation grab the fluff and go.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

That's definitely young. The trainer we went to didn't accept puppies in her intermediate class till 9 months old. Puppies have very small attention spans and commands like stay aren't the easiest for them in busy environment. 

I practiced with Gustave at home from 6mo - 9mo just like you're doing. You could try increasing distraction slowly over time so maybe in a month or so he's ready for the next class. 

From my personal experience, their puppyhood has a lot to do with craziness. Gustave was so out of control at his first training class at 13 weeks, the trainer asked us to just try to get him to calm down for the whole hour. Embarrassing. And then at 11 months he had earned his trick dog champion title. Training kept getting easier as he kept getting older. 

For stays I also suggest working more frequently. For example, a quick 10 second stay before you put the food down. That way it will get really ingrained. Good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I really don't think you should worry! Bentley knows a lot of commands and sounds like he is doing really well. He is a baby still! That's a lot more commands than my dogs knew at 6 months old so be proud of him and yourself! My Bailey was the same way in obedience classes for a long time even as an adult...his nose would be plastered to the ground and he'd be busy searching for crumbs. Actually how you described Bentley* "He’s not even that interested in the other dogs after they say there hellos. He just wants to sniff the floor and stare off into space."* was EXACTLY how Bailey was when he was younger. What worked for us is bringing REALLY high value treats to class that he'd only be allowed to have in class...that helped to keep him focused. Also, practice practice practice outside of home in different environments as much as you can - focus on the "watch me" command with high value treats to teach him that paying attention to you gets him better things than he would find on the ground, LOL! 

Don't stress! It sounds like you're doing an awesome job! Just keep at it and trust me, it will get easier as he gets older!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

They all do great at home. At home is easy. Distractions are not easy. You are not a failure and neither is he. Everyone learns differently, this includes dogs-and at different paces. He needs more practice in places with distractions-the class area itself, parks, outside at home, when you take him out to stores-on his walks (if you take regular walks). He needs practice away from home. I don't see an issue with taking the class again. You can also try another facility and see if they have different methods that work better for you.

Bottom line though-practice with distractions. My boys listen great inside-outside, it stinks. The world is far more interesting than mom  They could be better but I don't have the motivation right now to work on it.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I think you are being too hard on yourself!
All those smells, of other treats and other dogs, as well as all of the people and dogs there, and a location other than home, are just too much of a distraction for him! 
If he is able to do the commands at home, he knows them. He is probably just overwhelmed. My Bunnie is the same way. She is, seriously, a genius (no really!), but all she wants to do at class is run around sniffing the floor.
How about working on the commands he already knows, but with a few distractions. Not so many. Like go to a public place (safe of course), and have him do the commands with people at a distance. Then work up to close to people and other locations. Practice in different rooms in your home. Sometimes sit (you) and sometimes stand while giving commands. 
Try to mix things up a little at a time.

You could consider taking a little break from classes, and just practicing by yourself for a while.

I like to think of training as an ongoing thing. Not we take so many classes and we are done, but a way of communicating with them for life. It definitely helps build the bond between us and them! 

He is doing great! Sounds like he is very smart if he already knows so much!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Bailey&Me said:


> I really don't think you should worry! Bentley knows a lot of commands and sounds like he is doing really well. He is a baby still! That's a lot more commands than my dogs knew at 6 months old so be proud of him and yourself! My Bailey was the same way in obedience classes for a long time even as an adult...his nose would be plastered to the ground and he'd be busy searching for crumbs. Actually how you described Bentley* "He’s not even that interested in the other dogs after they say there hellos. He just wants to sniff the floor and stare off into space."* was EXACTLY how Bailey was when he was younger. What worked for us is bringing REALLY high value treats to class that he'd only be allowed to have in class...that helped to keep him focused. Also, practice practice practice outside of home in different environments as much as you can - focus on the "watch me" command with high value treats to teach him that paying attention to you gets him better things than he would find on the ground, LOL!
> 
> Don't stress! It sounds like you're doing an awesome job! Just keep at it and trust me, it will get easier as he gets older!


 :goodpost:


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

eiksaa said:


> That's definitely young. The trainer we went to didn't accept puppies in her intermediate class till 9 months old. Puppies have very small attention spans and commands like stay aren't the easiest for them in busy environment.
> 
> I practiced with Gustave at home from 6mo - 9mo just like you're doing. You could try increasing distraction slowly over time so maybe in a month or so he's ready for the next class.
> 
> ...


We watch Gustave's videos on YouTube over and over. They are in Bentley's YT playlist. He's amazing. :thumbsup:


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

Ya'll seriously made me feel a lot better. I was really sad/frustrated and I was blaming myself for failing. (I was the kind of kid that if I didn't get 100%, I would punish myself).

I'm going to keep working with Bentley at home and outside at my complex and safe public spaces. I hand feed his dinner and we work on all kinds of things like (sit, lay down, wait, stay, come). 
The tennis courts (at dusk/night) are great to practice on with a long lead because its gated and the lights are bright.
I think class is great for a foundation and teaching me how to teach him. He does better with multiple short fun sessions through out the day. 
I think I'm so afraid of not being the best at class that my energy isn't fun and he can probably sense that. I also think another day and time would be better.

I'm so glad that that I found this board and that ya'll understand. I tried to talk to my friends and they don't get it. I did teach his Poodle best friend Molly to sit on command with a clicker. She's 7 and never learned she always went to a down. 

Now I want to go home and give him 10,000 kisses.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

justagirltv said:


> We watch Gustave's videos on YouTube over and over. They are in Bentley's YT playlist. He's amazing. :thumbsup:



Aww thank you so much! We love training and it's such a great way to bond with your dog. I had similar frustrations as you (and some days still do), so I totally understand. 

Here's an old post I shared about getting your dog to pay attention outdoors. Bentley is more advanced than that but some tips might be useful- http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/showpost.php?p=2729922



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

I think Bentley is doing super for such a young doggie! You are on the right path and I commend you for your good training!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Another suggestion would be to use Petsmart/Petco as a place for training. Even thou your not taking their class, they do allow you to train in their store. I started with Izzy in the cat isle, no one brings their cats to the store. Then work your way to the toy aisle, but don't let him have any toys until done training. It will provide you a great environment with all the same smells as the training facility and some of the distractions of other people and dogs, and they are open late so you could go by there and train with him some if it isn't too far from your home.


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> Another suggestion would be to use Petsmart/Petco as a place for training. Even thou your not taking their class, they do allow you to train in their store. I started with Izzy in the cat isle, no one brings their cats to the store. Then work your way to the toy aisle, but don't let him have any toys until done training. It will provide you a great environment with all the same smells as the training facility and some of the distractions of other people and dogs, and they are open late so you could go by there and train with him some if it isn't too far from your home.


That's a really good idea! He loves Petco! He has "friends" that work there. If I go without him the girls at the register get so disappointed. :thumbsup:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

My dogs have being going to obedience and agility classes for years. I also teach Basic Obedience at our local club. Bentley is very young. His attention span under the best of circumstances is very short. My suggestion would be take a little time off, and start again in a few months. We have many dogs that take basic obedience two to three times. The more advanced classes do the same exercises - they just work on perfecting them. Don't be too hard on yourself. It will all come in time.


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

I agree with everyone else. You are being way too hard on yourself!! Bently is a baby. He is doing what a puppy is suppose to do, explore. Personally, I would take a break from the classes. From the sounds of it, hes doing great. Get you a small treat jar and work with him at home. Praise, praise, praise. They love it. They want to make you happy. Save your stress level. There is no reason why you need to stress over it. Ive followed you and it sounds like he is a good baby. Just work with him at home. If in the future he get a wild hair ( which I doubt), then worry about obdience training. You can do it at home. Youre a good mommy. 

All three of mine were trained at home with a small treat jar. (Not to toot my husband's horn lol) Everyone says they are very well behaved!

Good Luck!!


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Kendall, you've gotten so excellent advice from everyone already. Your pup is doing awesome, and in my (limited) experience I've discovered that for me comparing my dog to others in the class when she falls short can be a no-win damaging mindset. 

I think even when we think they are doing very poorly compared to the other dogs in a class, like when your dog is spending time focusing on the scents on the floor and other dogs are not doing this, it pays for us to remember they are still having wonderful learning going on that they would not benefit from had they not been there. They are learning so many positive things that we are not thinking about--since we are focused mostly just on the command compliance. It is a great opportunity to strengthen their trust in the world, quench fearful behavior, experience different smells, and have the unique experience of working side by side with other dogs. They are taking in so much more than us, and over time it becomes less overwhelming for them (as others have said).

I have kept Lily in dog training pretty much straight through from when she was about five months of age. (First did the puppy class at Petsmart then was allowed to repeat it for free, did the intermediate class there and then was allowed to repeat it for free. That brought her to about nine months of age. Then when she was ten months I started with the current trainer who does agility, therapy dog, rally, etc. Lily is now 19 months and I continue with the weekly classes there.)

Frankly, most weeks her performance is below (sometimes way below) that of the other dogs. I do work with her at home (could always do more, of course) and she is progressing and is experiencing all kinds of social situations she would never have it were not for these classes--but she is rarely the one who stands out compares to the others in the class. Sometimes 45 minutes into it she will be full or just have had it, and she stares off into space and acts as though she cannot hear anything said to her. Just tunes us out. But then other weeks she is thrilled and into it for the full 60 minutes. 

If my objective was to keep with the classes because I thought she had stellar skills/potential, I would have quit a while back. She is learning and it is a good experience for the both of us, even if other dogs are learning quicker and progressing faster. 

In the end, what I care about is how MY dog is doing--is she better with or without the classes. That is why I continue. And I am glad I did. 

It has strengthened my bond with her, though I loved her to the moon and back from the minute I got her. Also, the trainer has helped with different issues as time went by. 

Don't be discouraged! Enjoy the wonderful progress made so far!

Linda


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sounds like he is doing great for his age and you have all good advice already....maybe I missed it, but did the instructor give any advice for improvements, since she said he wasn't ready....what were her suggestions to get him ready for the next level?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would put him in the same class again and bring a crate. Work for a few minutes, give him a break in the crate for 5-10 minutes. The goal is not for him to do everything perfectly, it is for him to be attentive for a BRIEF time. Puppies working for an hour is RIDICULOUS!!!
I would take several "field trips" during the week. The goal is to work for 5 minutes, then be done. 
I would also look up It's Yer Choice and Susan Garrett on YouTube and get to work on that. It will do worlds of good with the distractions.


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

I happened to run into the trainer at Petco, I've seen him around before but I was hesitant about taking a class in a store (I don't know why). He has very good credentials and trains trainers (not for Petco). His name is Josh. I've observed his class before. I spoke to him understand presumption that I would continue Bentley at his current school. 
To make a long story short I ended up enrolling Bentley in his Adult 2 class. The class begins right around where Bentley and I got off track at the other place. I also feel like I communicate better with this trainer. As of now there are 2 other dogs in the class and they are around the same age range as Bentley. 
The cost is about 1/2 of where I'm taking Bentley now.  He also saw my goal of CGC before I even said it. Depending on Bentley of course. I just want to keep his sassy mind occupied and I like doing things with him (y'all understand, the non fur friends and family don't get it). 
We've been practicing in the breezeway outside with a long lead. Thank so much Eeiksaa! I noticed that you used your hallway to do tricks with Gustave (on your video) and I was like hello, duh!!! My hallway is outside but isn't exposed to the elements so if it's raining we wont get wet


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you all for everything you shared, this was insightful reading. Kendall I am almost right where you are! Last Wednesday was Whisper's last Puppy Class and I don't really feel we are ready to move on to the next level yet. During the last two classed all she wanted to do was to play or lay down, and the trainer, as good as she is, was just so much more into all the larger dogs. Sad to say, I feel she didn't like bending down to Whisper's level.
I have given thought to finding a good trainer that will work with just Whisper and I. I also want to move onto CGC level with her.
I wish you the best. Keep us posted about progress, please.


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

So last week was our last class and there was a "friendly" competition. Bentley did so well!!! He's handled it like a BOSS PUP! Even with the rampant favoritism and the poor Shih tzu the pinch collar who was just going through the motions because he was so subdued and miserable. 
The same poor Shih tzu who peed on the floor and blamed Bentley (I checked him and his pee indicator fur spot was dry) peed on the floor again during finals. 
Its a good school and a good program its just a little to formal for us right now. I think the instructor at the next place will stick to the curriculum but will be a little more fun. 
We've been practicing at home and in the hallway outside and tennis courts when we can. At least two quick sessions a day.


----------

